# [Update] zu B&R Automation Studio 2.5



## Kurt (18 Dezember 2005)

seit 2. Dez 05 gibt es bei B&R ein umfassendes Update zum 'neuen' Automation Studio 2.5 (185MB).

www.br-automation.com -> Services -> Produktbezogene Downloads -> AutomationSoftware ->  Upgrades ...

Die Update Downloads zu AS2.4 wurden vom Netz genommen.

kurt


----------



## Kurt (17 Januar 2006)

Bei B&R gibt es ein Update zu Automation Studio 2.5

Kennung 2.5.1.14.
Datum 23. Dez 2005.

--------------------------------
sowie SG4 Runtime:

Kennung 2.4.1.1303
Datum 19. Dez 2005.

--------------------------------


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wie groß ist den die Verbreitung von B&R? 
Spezielle Branchenschwerpunkte?

Ciao Jürgen


----------



## Kurt (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo Jürgen,

B&R ist in EUROien Gott sei dank eine Alternative  zum 'S..' Einheitsbrei.
Leider auf Grunde seines Selbstbewustseines 'Bitte wir sind sooo gut' und Selbstkrtitik nicht so homogen wie Beckhoff.

Es ist aber auch schwer seine Historie weg zu werfen.

kurt

Es lebe die Vielfalt - nur die bringt uns Anwender weiter!


----------



## Maxl (18 Januar 2006)

Branchenschwerpunkte:

- Kunststoffverarbeitung, speziell im bereich Spritzgießen
- Gebäudeleittechnik
- sehr schnell Prozesse mit kurzen Reaktionszeiten
- Sonderaufgaben (z.B. Netzvermessung mit SPS)


Vorteile gegenüber Siemens:
- schneller
- Programmierung in Hochsprache möglich (Basic und Ansi C)
- Ethernet serienmäßig
- Parameter der Servoantriebe liegen in SPS - nach Austausch werden Firmware und Parameter automatisch geladen
- können alle CAN-Protokolle über ihre eigenen CAN-Schnittstellen mischen
- Software ist günstiger (Automation Studio kostet etwa 2000 €, dafür sind aber alle Tools für SPS/Visu/Antriebe integriert

Nachteile gegenüer Siemens:
- Anbindung von Fremd-Hardware nur über CAN sinnvoll - bedarf aber meist Hilfe von B&R
- Profibus-Master / CANopen-Master sind sehr teuer
- An der Belastungsgrenze der CPUs können seltsame Phänomene autreten


----------



## Kurt (30 Januar 2006)

Bei B&R hat es im Jänner wieder Updates geregnet.
Sowohl für AS, als auch für VC ....

Selber mal durchschauen.

kurt


----------



## Superkater (17 Februar 2006)

Ich war früher Entwickler bei B&R, arbeite jetzt aber mit S7.

B&R hat im deutschsprachigen Raum einen Marktanteil von 15-20%. 

Die Branchenschwerpunkte waren die kunststoffverarbeitende Industrie und kleinere Kompaktanlagen (Bäckereimaschinen usw.)

Leider hat B&R seit 5 Jahren keine leistungsfähigeren CPUs auf den Markt gebracht. Die größten CPUs zur Zeit entsprechen der CP318 von Siemens.

Vorteile von B&R:
- billige Programmierumgebung 
- auf einige CPUs (68332 Prouessor) gibt es sogenannte TPU mit 16 superschnellen Ein/Ausgängen für Sonderanwendungen.
- günstige Kompaktgeräte (Tableau und CPU)

Nachteile von B&R gegenüber Siemens:
- die Hardware der 2003 Baugruppen werden schnell defekt bei EMV Problemen.
- es gibt viel zu wenig nullspannungsicheren Speicher (32 oder 64kByte) in den CPUs.
- der C-Compiler hat Probleme bei der Speicherverwaltung der globalen Daten.
- Der CAN-Bus ist nicht so sicher wie der Profibus.


----------



## Maxl (18 Februar 2006)

Krauser schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat B&R seit 5 Jahren keine leistungsfähigeren CPUs auf den Markt gebracht. Die größten CPUs zur Zeit entsprechen der CP318 von Siemens.



Das stimmt nicht ganz.
Seit Ende 2003 ist die Systemgeneration 4 (SG4) auf dem Markt, welche auf Intel-Prozessoren basiert, und von der Leistungsfähigkeit über der S7-317 anzusiedeln sind. (CP3xx, PP2xx, AC14x, EC21)



> Vorteile von B&R:
> - billige Programmierumgebung
> - auf einige CPUs (68332 Prouessor) gibt es sogenannte TPU mit 16 superschnellen Ein/Ausgängen für Sonderanwendungen.
> - günstige Kompaktgeräte (Tableau und CPU)



Korrekt! Das TPU-System stirbt jedoch aus, da sich die Zykluszeit der schnellsten Taskklasse auf 400µs herunterdrehen lässt.



> Nachteile von B&R gegenüber Siemens:
> - es gibt viel zu wenig nullspannungsicheren Speicher (32 oder 64kByte) in den CPUs.
> - Der CAN-Bus ist nicht so sicher wie der Profibus.



- Nullspannungssicherer Speicher steht jetzt theoretisch unbegrenzt zur Verfügung, da bei SG4 CF-Karten zum Einsatz kommen, auf denen sich beliebige Datenobjekte Ablegen lassen (bei meinem letzten Projekt sind es einige 100 kb)
- Das Problem mit dem CAN-Bus sollte ab Automation Studio 2.5 erledigt sein, da hier das komplette IO-System überarbeitet wurde. Abgesehen davon geht bei B&R der Trend weg von CAN hin zu X2X-Link (IO) und Powerlink (IO, Antriebe)


Ich bin zwar kein Entwickler bei B&R, habe aber letztes Jahr ein sehr großes Projekt mit denen gemacht, und ich war im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden.
Vor allem bei den Programmiersprachen ist B&R (so CoDeSys und alle verwandten Systeme) Siemens einfach weit voraus!



mfg
Max


----------

